# Hello...newbie here



## shone (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey there

My name is Sean and I am a 30 year old male living in Kitchener-Waterloo, Ontario, Canada.

Stumbled upon this awesome site as I have just begun trying to "decode myself"..lol.

If anybody could give me some feedback if they notice particular personality traits in the following I would greatly appreciate it!

It may help me get a better grasp of things or point me in the right direction...thanks!!

I have done some personality type "tests" online, which I don't completely trust as being indepth enough.

Here was the latest result: INFP 82%
INFJ 80%
ISFP 78%
INTJ 75%
ISFJ 73%
INTP 70%
ISTJ 68%
ISTP 66%

Amongst the things I've read about these personality evaluations (which isn't a great deal) of the 16 different types I usually relate to INTP or INFP or INTJ the most (I think?) although ofcourse they all overlap.

Some info about me: 

My father is German ,a machinist and now carpenter/handyman. 
For illustrative purposes he epitomizes someone who experianced a more sheltered/strict/uptight/traditional upbringing and lifestyle.
My mother is Argentinian, a travel agent.
For illustrative purposes she epitomizes a more relaxed, intuitive world traveller and appreciates the arts etc). 

I tell you this as it may help to show how I have always felt sort of pulled in 2 directions and in some regards this may have helped me see things more objectively, or from both sides of an argument. BUt it definetly doesn't help me when it comes to decision making.

The reason I have become much more interested, recently, in "personality tests" and the "Myer's-Brigg's test" is that I am seriously thinking about finally going to university and want to make sure that I choose the right path. The most natural and comfortable path, thta is (read most fulfilling). 
I always have worried about committing to the wrong thing and it usually causes me to do nothing as a result. 

I was 2 credits short of graduating highschool back in 1997. I felt unmotivated and very confused back then (like many other students I am sure) and I just didn't apply myself. 

Over the past 10-12 years, however, I have really realized and fed my thirst for knowledge and essentially feel like a different person than I was waaay back then.

I want to at least try to get a Bachelor's degree...or, who knows? Maybe if all works out I might stick it out for more than that? I really don't know what to expect and am very anxious about deciding on my program choice (that nervousness hasn't changed over all these years, nor has my indecisiveness).
I am gravitating towards a general arts degree and then focusing on either philosophy, anthropology, or history. Something of that nature. 

I have been drawing since I was 4 and playing the guitar and singing since I was 16. Poetry, prose...creative writing was always a hobby, too. So, the arts always has seemed my natural playing grounds. 
However, over the past 5 years I have become more "intellectual" in my hobbies and have immersed myself in politics/philosophy/culture/evolution/religion/physics/the environment/biology/genomics, thoughts of the future etc. 

I feel well-rounded in thought, however, I need to focus on something in order to earn that degree.

Phew!!..thanks for bearing with me and I hope someone can help give me a headstart in this exploration.

If can gather up enough confidence about my direction I will apply to university.....

~Sean


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Cough*INFJ*Cough*


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!  Nice intro.

As for choosing your most fulfilling path, it shouldn't be the common professions in your personality type that decides it, it should be you. 

Your dad sounds like an ISTJ and maybe your mom is an INFP. Just a guess, though 

Also, what site did you take the personality test from? I'd like to take that same one since it gives you which ones you're "next" similar to. 

Thanks  Hope you like it here.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the boards. Don't worry TOO much about where you fit in the MBTI, It's a good resource but not necessarily the end all beat all.

I hope you figure out more about what you want and how you want to go about obtaining it here.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

welcome, and I actually go to UW


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice to see you here, Shone. I am JoeMetallic.
Enjoy your browses.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome. Chances are you will get along just fine, even being without a type.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings shone! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. Your intro is nice! One of the best I have seen. I'm sure your life will be enhanced after you browse around this site.:happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hai

:happy:


----------



## shone (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow...geez, thanks for the warm welcome everyone:blushed:

@ Th3 Bad Wolf: Lol...you think? Hmm..we'll find out...eventually. Thanks for the nudge in some direction 

@ Silhouetree: I know-I know , I just want to narrow things down to something more concrete,y'know? Thanks, and I can't post that site yet as I don't have enough posts...perhaps I can PM it to you?

@gOpheR: Thanks, much appreciated. 

@ mcgooglian: How goes? Small world? Hmmm..What are you taking at UW and I'd love to hear any advice or thoughts you may have on the school and/or mature students..anything really..! Thanks, and nice to "meet" you.

@ JoeMetallic: Thanks, I will!

@ NephilimAzrael: Ah, thank you..happy to be accepted despite my lack of title. Cheers!

@Lance: Hello and thank you for the welcome! I appreciate the compliment on the intro...

@Res: Hey there! 

Happy to be here and find such a welcoming group, thanks again...


----------



## shone (Feb 4, 2009)

Did another "test" (see signature)...hmmm...is there one type or another that is known for having an addictive personality? 
Lol...really though.

Anyways, the exploration continues, so changes may be seen re: my signature.

~S


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Judging by some of your post, you really do sound like an INTP.


----------



## shone (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah? It does feel natural. So does INFP and ISFP....and to lesser degrees many of the others, ofcourse.

I have ALWAYS felt somewhat like a collage though...

~S


----------



## shone (Feb 4, 2009)

Just read more about ENTP and whoa that sounds like me, to a fault! Hmmm..INTP/ENTP...I am keeping an open mind and trying to be honest with myself.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

shone said:


> @ mcgooglian: How goes? Small world? Hmmm..What are you taking at UW and I'd love to hear any advice or thoughts you may have on the school and/or mature students..anything really..! Thanks, and nice to "meet" you.


I'm good, and it is a small world. I'm actually in the Arts & Business program (not Engineering or Math :tongue and it's a great university. It's not a really a party school (at least not that I know of) though it is a lot of fun. The first thing I'd recommend is just exploring the campus and figuring out where everything is. That's pretty much all i did during frosh week. I didn't even look at a map, I just found everything on my own. The people/staff here are really friendly and will help you with a lot of stuff. That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Dharma Ga (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Shone, I would say, you should go for what you feel drawn towards the most, your absolute passion. I did a psychology degree, was interesting for the intellectual stimulation and a good paper to have to show to an employer, but looking back I wish I had done an arts degree or something, would've enjoyed it much more. There are two things that I would say should influence what type of degree you want to pursue, 1. how important is making money to you? as some career paths in life, like the arts are far more risky in terms of steady income 2. your strengths in a particular subject. (one of my dreams was to become a fighter pilot, but lacked the skills to become one, so I enjoy watching Top Gun instead) and focus on my strengths in my career.

Hope this helps ^^


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

You sound very INTP to me as well. 

If you're trying to guage between INTP and ENTP though, I'd suggest trying to figure out whether your dominant function is Ne or Ti and go from there.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

That was cool to read. It reminded me of my post when I first got here. Thanks for sharing and welcome.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Trope said:


> If you're trying to guage between INTP and ENTP though, I'd suggest trying to figure out whether your dominant function is Ne or Ti and go from there.


*That didn't work for me. 

Mercury, I'm a ENTP with Strong Ti. My Ti is Balanced or a wee bit higher then my Ne. ILE-Ti.
*


----------



## shone (Feb 4, 2009)

Trope: Thanks ...any suggestions on how/where can I find some more information in order to do that?

Mercury: Thanks very much for the sentiments...I am always telling myself and others the same thing re: following one's passions.
Mine would probably be writing/recording songs/creative writing and visual art. However, I suffer extreme "stage fright" and am very content to do the music as a serious hobby (even releasing music but not performing). I have been in several bands and was submersed into that lifestyle for the majority of my grown-up life. 
Also, I always draw/paint so that is always an option for me do to freelance work or to incorporate into my own business one day.
However, I have a mortgage and do want to travel later in life so I need some sort of post-secondary education that can provide me, at least more of an assurance of more money and security. Something concrete to have to be able to "fall back on".
I do not want to or mean to sound self-absorbed or egotistical but I usually do well at anything I set my mind to. I just want to find a good comprimise between security, and my passions.

I have grown very passionate about individual rights and philosophy over the past few years. I am passionate about the freedom of the individual and the worth of dreams and imagination, and the elegance and power of thoughts and ideas.

I wish I could combine philosophy and esoteric thinking with my artistic abilities.


----------

